# Rode Devil's Slide Tunnel without traffic



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Checked out the brand-new Devil's Slide Tunnel. I was lucky to get a chance to ride through the south bound tunnel without traffic. I rode back on the sidewalk. Not sure if you can walk thru it. There is a sign that says maintenance use only. The cement barricades are up against the road as you exit the south side. There is no shoulder to safely ride in some sections. Hopefully the barricades will be removed in the summer after the new park opens. Good idea to have your rear blinky on in the tunnel. Ride safe!


----------



## Litespeedvortexsiena (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice! Might check it out soon!


----------

